

How to successfully launch a startup (go-live day) - Charlie_B
http://www.bootstrappingindependence.com/startup-challenges/product-launch-planning-and-my-pre-launch-checklist/

======
nhangen
Love this, not because of the list, but because the author is asking for help
instead of assuming they know everything, unlike many others I've seen with
similar pieces.

------
jkeel
Good list! In addition a follow up post about lessons learned from the launch
would be interesting as well.

It's interesting that Drupal is being used for the startup. Drupal is used on
a lot of sites but I don't normally hear much about it in startups. This was
something even mentioned at a Drupal conference I attended a couple of weeks
back.

~~~
Charlie_B
Thanks! I plan on doing a follow up a couple of weeks after launch.

I am also not sure why Drupal isn't more used for startups - it's a powerful
way to build a site. I can see that some startups want to build a lot of
custom technology, but I didn't find anything Drupal couldn't do without a
little tweaking in modules/themes. It also reduced my time to completion and
test by a significant amount - not having to deal with a lot of the
functionality most sites need anyway.

~~~
jkeel
Well good luck. I look forward to seeing how things go. My partner and I are
also working on a startup using Drupal. We're in early stages though.

------
jcfrei
Do you also have a plan for after the go-live day? I think most of the work
will lie in the marketing after you've launched. writing potential, posting to
new blogs, refining your product and business plan, etc.

BTW. Thanks for the guide, I believe it will help a lot of people here getting
the word out.

~~~
Charlie_B
Thanks. I agree, I think most of the real work comes in the months and years
after launch, slowly building back links, improving your funnel, trying new
advertising channels.

This blog is dedicated to my business strategy, what is working, and what is
not working, so I'll be including the longer term marketing efforts as well
over time. Where I focus initially will depend a lot on the launch reception
and initial customer reactions.

------
csammour
Great detailed list! Thanks for sharing and inspiring us! Looking forward to
hearing all about your launch experience!

Great job!

------
soci_rich
seems like a pretty good list. I have seen a few of these in the past, and
this one seems to capture a lot of the main points.

